# BeanBox J2SE v 1.4 exception



## Guest (10. Apr 2005)

Hy,

ich arbeite mich gerade in JavaBeans ein und hab mir dafür die Beanbox von Sun heruntergeladen. 
Bei starten der Beanbox bekomme ich eine eine Exception. Der Fehler und wie er behoben werden kann ist hier ganz unten beschrieben:

When I run the BeanBox under J2SE v 1.4 I get an exception. What's going on here?

http://java.sun.com/products/javabeans/faq/faq.help.html#Q28

Ich benutze Eclipse und weiss jetzt nicht wie ich ohne projektfile alle Datein laden und neu kompilieren soll.

Gibt es das file evtl. irgendwo zum download.

Thx


----------



## qwertz (11. Apr 2005)

Ich hab jetzt versucht die Datei EcplicitButtonBeanInfo.java mit javac zu kompilieren aber irgendwie klappt das nicht.

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator>

javac -classpath "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\bdk1_1\beans\demo\sunw\demo\buttons" 
-d "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\bdk1_1\beans\demo\sunw\demo\buttons" 
ExplicitButtonBeanInfo.java

error: cannot read: ExplicitButtonBeanInfo.java
1 error


was sagt mir cannot read in dem Fall?
Findet er die Datei nicht?


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Apr 2005)

schau mal auf das datum?

die beanbox ist doch so gut wie tot? oder gibts da jetzt eine neuere Version???


BDK 1.0 - February 1997

evtl. https://bean-builder.dev.java.net/


----------



## qwertz (11. Apr 2005)

Nein gibt keine neuere Version.

Gibt wohl noch eine Alternative: JBeanStudio (http://jbeanstudio.sourceforge.net).


Habs jetzt aber hinbekommen mit Hilfe von der Seite hier
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/tooldocs/win32/javac.html

Mit dem Punkt Compiling Multiple Source Files.

Danach hab ich einfach mit Winrar die Datei ExplicitButtonBeanInfo.java  im Archive Buttons.jar ersetzt.


Ich will die Beanbox benutzten weil die Bücher die ich mir besorgt habe darauf eingehen.


http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...ainsel_220002256DasJavaBeansDevelopmentKitBDK


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Apr 2005)

qwertz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich will die Beanbox benutzten weil die Bücher die ich mir besorgt habe darauf eingehen.



IMHO reine Zeitverschwendung, die ist einfach sooooooooo veraltet, das lohnt sich ja nun wirklich nicht

bei dem Link oben ist auch ein Webstart dabei, das Teil ist ganz nett:

http://javadesktop.org/jdnc/bean-builder/0_6/bean-builder.jnlp


----------



## qwertz (13. Apr 2005)

Danke das probier ich mal aus.


----------

